# Changed gas provider using bonkers.ie



## Shaz (12 Jan 2013)

Hi, I changed my gas provider from bord gais to flogas using bonkers.ie. That was 10 days go. I did not get any email confirmation from bonkers.ie neither have I heard from Flogas. How long do I have to wait? Has the switch taken place? What is supposed to happen after I have done the switch on brokers.ie?

Thanks.


----------



## Time (12 Jan 2013)

You should receive a final bill from Bord Gais.


----------



## vandriver (12 Jan 2013)

You receive a confirmation email from bonkers straight away with an application reference code.Have you checked your spam folder?


----------



## STEINER (17 Feb 2013)

I think I will change from Bord Gais to Flogas.  I just got the biggest bill so far over the last couple of years, €208.  The corresponding bill last year was €142.  I used more gas anyway, but crunching the numbers shows Bord Gais increased unit prices, standing charge and carbon tax by over 32% over the last two years.  Bonkers.ie is clear on the prices and I see there is no contract period with Flogas.  I might as well give them a try.


----------



## theresa1 (17 Feb 2013)

I am with Flogas a few year's now and yes make the move - well worth the savings.


----------



## STEINER (17 Apr 2013)

STEINER said:


> I think I will change from Bord Gais to Flogas.  I just got the biggest bill so far over the last couple of years, €208.  The corresponding bill last year was €142.  I used more gas anyway, but crunching the numbers shows Bord Gais increased unit prices, standing charge and carbon tax by over 32% over the last two years.  Bonkers.ie is clear on the prices and I see there is no contract period with Flogas.  I might as well give them a try.



I changed from Bord Gais to Flogas a while back.  I see their latest reports highlight a 29% pre-tax profit increase.  Nothing on their corporate website yet.

http://www.independent.ie/business/...forced-to-agree-repayment-plans-29203645.html

[broken link removed]


----------

